# JrPro130's Renegade 1k build



## jrpro130

So it started off with no lift, 29.5 og laws and performance Atv snorkel 

This was pre snorkel install









Got my hands on some skinny ol2 and sti hd3 machined









Didn't like those (they actually weren't what I ordered) so got hd2se










And now I have a catvos 6" lift on order. Along with muzzy slip on duals, digituner (Thanks VFJ) and going with qsc primary. Might go with STM secondary but tryin to avoid it. 

I'll update with pictures 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

cant wait till that lift is in so we can install!!!


----------



## Outty1000XT

That is gonna be sick!!! I'm thinking of a Catvos lift for the Outty also. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## jrpro130

Contact jps300 on here he does great work. He can get u hooked up with a 4"


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

You are gonna love that qsc prolly I know that would be one of my first mods for sure if I had a ham 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> You are gonna love that qsc prolly I know that would be one of my first mods for sure if I had a ham
> 
> the wetter the better


Yea man I hear nothing but good. Gotta say though I do not have any problems with the belt. I mean nothing like a brute but I haven't skipped or smoked it and mud muckers was naaaaasty. I just can't wait to get some power back and torque is the biggest thing!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

You can have the stock 2ndary machined for around $100, will allow the full gear reduction % then by pulling the belt up higher there & fully down onto the smaller QSC one-way bearing. - Not quite as nice as the roller STM, but gives you the gearing advantage for a lot less $. 

Bike is gonna be killer man, I'm sure you won't regret keeping it.


----------



## jrpro130

I've been looking into STM, probably just going to do it right and get the QSC primary/STM secondary...


----------



## Ole Nasty

Weren't you selling this not too long ago? What changed your mind? Either way this is gonna be one badass machine once its lifted!


----------



## jrpro130

Ole Nasty said:


> Weren't you selling this not too long ago? What changed your mind? Either way this is gonna be one badass machine once its lifted!


Yea I was selling it! It really lacks ground clearance and I was having issues getting stuck all last ride but it just needed a lift! Just gotta get used to riding a ham, totally different than a brute


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Just ordered qsc primary and stm secondary!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

nice, when did scott say the lift was coming in?


----------



## JPs300

This thing is gonna be a whole new animal when you get back on the seat.


----------



## jrpro130

Scott said parts coming back from powder coat tommorow am and will send out a tracking number in the afternoon. Qsc went out today. Muzzy is on backorder until approx middle next week. I ordered trailing arm bearings from slc also. They should be here soon. 

I can't wait to feel the difference! Not to mention getting hung up a lot less!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Finally you can follow brutes with 2in lifts lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## adam6604

lilbigtonka said:


> Finally you can follow brutes with 2in lifts lol
> 
> the wetter the better


Hahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrpro130

Hopefully I can hang! Just tryin to keep up with u guys


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

I'm jk but honestly I do remember denny renny was not if any taller then my bike or matts......but you will still have more gc then me and look good at that 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I just want it to have the gc! It will def look good while getting stuck now lmao!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Well I tore into the clutch today. I was having a small leak into the belt housing. Couldn't figure it out until I filled the whole thing with water. Figured out it was coming from where the cvt cover meets the motor. There is a stock seal there that sucks apparently. So I put black rtv around it and the bolt holes. It looked to be that I found where my problem was. It was leaking from a bolt hole and around the hole where the secondary seal is. 



















No other leaks found and just waiting on my qsc STM setup to come in 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

I siliconed all that up on mine too....i had a leak from somewhere I never could pinpoint and ended up doing that as well as the gasket for the outter cover. Mine still has the old crappy style cover, I will upgrade it to the newer xmr cover soon (i believe yours should already have the updated covers)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

"knock on wood", mine has stayed sealed up tight w/o any work. - Definitely going to swap to the XMR/newer belt box when I swap the clutch though. Not dealing with pulling the primary right now to do it when it's holding.


----------



## Polaris425

Your threads gonna be 6 pages long before you ever even get the lift! lol


----------



## jctgumby

^^^ I was thinking the same thing, LoL!!!


----------



## speedman

haha its that when we start talking and typing we just cant stop!!!


----------



## jrpro130

Lmao it should be jrpro's jibber jabber until he gets his lift thread!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Well they are boxing it all up as of this am when I called to ask what was the hold up. I'm like a kid in a candy store!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

I would be too especially a snickers or reeses at that price lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

Got my tracking numbers a few mins ago! I should have them by Wednesday end of day (usually around 3pm)

I'm just waiting on the QSC/STM, brakes from race-driven, and the bearings from SLC. Still have to get a can am trailing arm tool


----------



## myst3ry

I added Qsc about a month ago and stm last week. What a beast it is now. It's ridiculous. 
Your gonna love it. Trust me.


----------



## jrpro130

That's what i really can't wait for!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Just ordered the Muzzy duals (slip on) and digituner, thanks VFJ.

Clutches should be here this week, and lift is coming Wednesday. Still waiting on trailing arm bearings, and I also have to get/make a tool.


----------



## speedman

nice man cant wait to see it all put together!!


----------



## jrpro130

Going to be a LOT of work...the thing I'm most concerned about is getting the ball joints in the CATVOS stuff, and also the trailing arms.


----------



## speedman

yeah id be worried a little about that also cause i still havent put my bushings in cause they dont fit lol but you never know they might just slip right in.


----------



## jrpro130

Teaser...




















Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks purrrty......but it doesnt do anything all wrapped in bubblewrap and cardboard. Get to work man! 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman

nice get that lift on already!!!


----------



## jrpro130

Well I got the QSC/STM today, hope I don't have to tune *too* much, because honestly I don't want to wear the tires and I hate spinning on the street. But it's some quality parts!

The CATVOS lift looks incredible, powder coat is awesome, just 1 chip out of everything. The welds are great and def done by a professional, the tubing is overkill and looks great! Overall real happy with the unboxing.

The Gorilla Axles are CRAZY beefy. They have to be twice (if not more than 2x) the thickness of the brute ones. Scott (from CATVOS) was explaining how the brute are 19 spline and the Can-Am's are 28 or something, so they are nearly more than 2x the thickness. He said they don't break nearly as much. And from talking to people with can-am's, they don't have hardly ANY problems at all. I guess break in is key, that you have to let them heat up, then cool down for a few hours when you first ride. Allow everything to heat cycle. Makes sense, I did that with my Grizzly 700 gorilla axles and they are still going to this day...on 32 silverbacks! The owner now, doesn't go around holes at all, and WOT everywhere.


I'm going to start cracking apart the bike this Monday. I've just been so busy with other projects I'm up to my eyeballs in boxes and parts! I have 3 side jobs right now, 2 speakers and have to replace 3 boots on an outty 1k. So I'm getting them nocked out first. Also picked up a 28' gooseneck project that I'm putting a slide in camper on!
































































Few of the trailer



















What it's going to look like (except mine is deckover)










Got the trailer for $2300, which IMO is a STEAL. Needs 1 new tire but I'm gonna replace all 4 then have 3 spares. I'm doing brakes, bearings, and new wood. Obviously paint the whole thing with equipment paint, new tape strips, re wire the whole thing, and new lights everywhere. It pulls like a DREAM and I can honestly say I don't ever want to go back to an enclosed. I felt like nothing was back there when I was towing....also installed the B&W 1307 gooseneck on my truck...wasn't a fun project by myself!


----------



## Polaris425

looks great!


----------



## Eight

That seems like the best kind of toy hauler. When is the lift gonna be on?:rockn:


----------



## jrpro130

Starting the lift Monday! Going to be a fun project and hopefully not too hard!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

I'm still waiting for my bearings from slc....I ordered 9/12


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Full-scale operation change for you in the past half a year! - lol 

Looks good man, will be a great set-up. - Spend the $ for a nice low RPM RV generator, you'll be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## jrpro130

JPs300 said:


> Full-scale operation change for you in the past half a year! - lol
> 
> Looks good man, will be a great set-up. - Spend the $ for a nice low RPM RV generator, you'll be glad you did in the long run.


Yea I would love to find a 3500-4000 Onan and mount it underneath the trailer. 

I also want to find a transfer tank and put it under there for a fuel station!


But I finally found a nice slide in. Going to look tomorrow. The problem I have is getting it on the gooseneck. I don't have a forklift or hoist. And jacks aren't wide enough. They are only 90" wide my trailer is 100"

I also have to figure out what to do with the water. I usually carry either 100 gal barrels or a 150 gal tank with me for shower and wash off. But the problem I have is mounting it to the goose and not loosing too much space. So I have to take some measurements and might end up mounting under the trailer. 100 gal is minimum for me so at the least I need the two 55s. I'd prefer to use the 150. So I might actually just put it behind my slide in and deal with the loss of room. I'm sure it would work out fine 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## talleyman01

why not a custom marine plastic tank? they can make them for you in any config. then your mounting will be where ever you want to put it we had one made for us that attaches to the top of the camper outa sight outa mind


----------



## jrpro130

I have looked into it but number one reason is I'm being cheap and this is a budget camper lol. I have a 150 gal tank already and also 2 (55 gal) drums. So I would love to use the 150. 

I saw them on eBay and also locally and ebay is a way Better price at 150 a tank for a 44 gal tank. But that's not enough water. 88+20 on the slide in is like bare bare minimum for me! I prefer 150. We use it all weekend to wash off and wash the bikes on Sunday. 

I was thinking about mounting the 150 under the trailer right in front of the axles. Build a cage for it out of angle iron. But it will hang too low I think 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Most motorhomes & campers have 40-50 gallons of fresh water, then a 50ish gallon grey water tank (sinks & showers) and 60-80 gallon sewage tank. - The showers have a flip lever on the back of the shower head that turns it on/off after you adjust the temp/pressure through typical home-type shower knobs. That way you can flip it on, rinse, flip it back off while you soap up, flip it on back & rinse off. 

I have an additional 40 gallon fresh water tank mounted up on top my big enclosed trailer that I can re-fill the MH tank from if needed. I also have a MH type 12v pressure pump tied onto it that I can use for rinse downs, etc. - If we go mudding some place that doesn't have decent showers I have a 4x4 shower base setting on a stand with a pop-on curtain set-up that also has a pressure pump. We throw a 200 gallon tank on a friends open deck and feed it from that. 


As for the genny, keep an eye on craigslist. I see older Onans pop up on there all the time for reasonably cheap. There motors are very simple & the gensets themselves are not known to be problematic. - I have a 4.5kw Onan on the MH, a 7kw Onan in the front of the trailer, and a 1956(seriously, lol) 4kw Onan sitting on a roll around cart/trailer. That old one is a *beast*, we call it "old faithful". All copper windings; before I built the trailer deal for it it was all four of us could do to just drag it, no chance of picking it up. The 4.5 on the MH struggles to carry the a/c with the fridge on, yet that old one will carry the MH & trailer a/c's along with the fridge, stereo, etc and never even flinch.




I think I have an under-deck 50ish gallon tank out from under a camper we scrapped out. I stuffed it in the trees in my side lot, I'll check on it but it should be fine if you want it.


----------



## Outty1000XT

How's the build coming Ricky?? Any pics??


----------



## Eight

Pics? Or are you still waiting on slc?


----------



## jrpro130

Still waiting on SLC, should be here friday.

I've been so wrapped up in the ******* toyhauler that I haven't touched the bike. I got new brake lights, tires/wheels, bearings, etc for it. Then picked up my truck camper! Got a great deal, it's a 94 for $1600. 8ft model that doesn't hang over, wet bath (which I didn't want but oh well), has all the ammenities. Had a leak previously but it's sealed up real well now. Everythign except hot water heater works. I have to figure that out. 

Getting it on the trailer was a PITA, I didn't have two forklifts available over where I was picking it up, so we used dollies and PVC with heavy duty ratchets. It worked real well but took 5hrs to get it all worked out. Talk about sketchy!

Now I have to build my platform and weld on some d rings!


----------



## walker

They sale plastic rv style tanks on eBay.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea it's an option, but they are $$$$


----------



## speedman

nice dude looks really nice, might have some room for my bike on that thing now haha jk jk

and those rims match the truck really good lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

tanks cost money way you been going through it in last 2 months i would of thought you planted a money tree lol......so whats a lil more for some tanks.....


----------



## walker

jrpro130 said:


> Yea it's an option, but they are $$$$


I seen some guys on pirate 4x4 buying them from some where might look in the expedition section might give you some ideas. But your building the best setup for what we do in my opinion


----------



## jrpro130

them tanks are 149 each! for 44 gallons.

if you guys see any cheaper tanks let me know! for now I'm just gonna put the 150gal tank behind the slide in.

Going to do a '*******' outside shower and just extend my shower hose and use an adapter to a garden hose so I can use it like I do now for hot water. The propane water heater is AWESOME!


----------



## RYAN.

Nice ive seen a few people strip a popup off the frame and mount it on a trailer too budget toy haulers gotta lovem


----------



## jrpro130

The best deal i've found is $87 for a 46 gallon tank. It's 42" X 14" X 18", so I could get two of them side by side in front (or maybe in rear) of the axles. I just would build a cage out of angle iron with a removable front (bolts on). That would be 46+46+21 on the camper. So 92 of extra, along with 21 in the camper. That should be plenty for us. 

I need to see if there is any better deals, because I would rather have 1 100 gallon tank. They are $220 shipped. 

I may sell my 150gal tank and see if I can ease the pain of buying the two 46 gal tanks. I still am not confident thats enough water, as I usually take 150. I hate having to conserve and always worry about it...


----------



## eagleeye76

Wow I really like that camper / toy hauler idea.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

LOVE THAT MEGA CAB.


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks guys, trying to figure out water tanks right now, might have to spring for the two 46 gal and see how it all works out. I can use the 150 for a few events if I have to and see how much water I end up using. I guess I'll set it all up for now and see how my shower idea works out. I was thinking about using the hot water heater on the camper and extending the shower hose.

Or I still have my heater (EZ tankless propane) that I can use and set it up like I used to. But I want it to be a little more permanent. I want to try to get a splitter and use one bottle of propane for both the hot water and a bbq grill. That way I have the trailer propane and the hot water/bbq grill propane. 

Hopefully the 6gal water heater will keep up to taking a shower for about 5 mins. I'm sure it will, but just want to make sure. It would be a heck of a lot easier I can tell you that much. I really don't want to use the EZ Tankless when I have a camper


----------



## JPs300

We just finished gutting/parting a '91 36' Pace Arrow mh that had water damage from a leaking roof. - It has two LP water heaters hanging in it that work, if you need one or both you can have them if you want to come take them out. For that matter, it still has all three tanks(fresh, grey & sewer) in it if you want, as well as the potty & shower stuff.


----------



## jrpro130

Sweeeet!!! I appreciate it. 

Seems like the 6gal is plenty so ill be putting a outside shower on the camper. Going to order on in a few days. I'm thinking the two 46gal tanks under the trailer will work out great. I just have to order them in a few weeks. 

Got a lot of work done on the gade tonight. Took apart the front and swapped everything over. Almost done with the front. 












Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

awesome man wish i was able to go up there and help ya with the lift get that bad boy finished in half the time lol


----------



## jrpro130

Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Got a lot of progress but basically having a lot of fitment issues. I had to grind about 1/4" off the sides of some of the bushings. Some of them on the inside because the arms were too narrow. Some on the outside because the arms are too wide. Nothing more than 1/4"

The big problem I had was the shock mount. It bolts on like the rdc lift in the front. Well not so much for this one. It was off by about half inch!!! I had to grind a lot 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

i think I'd be calling CATVOS. Theres a tread floating around about an XMR with a Catvos lift that has some bad issues with alignment....Catvos claims their jig must have tweaked after all the heat its endured from building so many lifts on it. Kinda makes me wonder, but then again you are mostly having bushing issues so I guess it's not all that bad, I can handle trimming a couple bushings though I wouldn't be happy about it after all the money spent. Its lookin good though....


----------



## jrpro130

That's the thing...nothing is off more than 1/4" but for 4g I expect it to be absolutely perfect

The shock mount is really bad. I do not want to send anything back but they need to fix it. I'm going with at least 1/4"

Also I was given one single brake line. Not sure what its for. I have brakes on all corners 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds like they are starting to slip a little here lately


----------



## speedman

they have been sliping for awhile lately P


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I just finally got a hold of them again. Basically they said obviously you are gonna have a little bit of differences in every machine how it fits. Which is true, every lift I have installed we have ground the bushings. It isn't rediculous play or anything like I said maybe 1/4"

I don't like to pound the a arms in so I always grind the bushings. Which works out fine for me. 

I talked to him about the frame bracket he said they haven't had any problems to date but they are doing one now and he's gonna let me know. Mine was really really hard to get in. It fits great now though and isn't coming out!!!

I'm gonna finish the front tonight and see what I can get done on the rear. 

Btw news to me. I don't think we use the trailing arm tool. We have just a big bolt through it all. Ill post up pics


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

^Guess BRP did away with the fancy tool....maybe they figured they'd make some easy on the Gen 2s lol.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea thank god, wasn't looking forward to that.

I'm working on it now, pictures to come later!


----------



## RYAN.

I love trails.... 

really muddy ones: )


----------



## countryboy61283

I've called catvos before asking about there brute lift, thev recommended me dropping mine off and them building it strictly for it but I live 4 hours away. They said he could ship me a already per fab lift though. I like anything I guess not all bikesof the same brand are the same but I still like catvos over any other brand


----------



## jrpro130

Front is done minus adjusting/tightening tie rods. 

REAR...not so much. I got everything apart, but can't get the old wheel bearings out, which are now trashed anyway from me trying. But at any rate...I can't for the life of me figure out how to get them out. I've tried press, hammer/socket, just the hammer. They won't budge. YES the circlip is out  but I can't figure this out.

And they are different than g1, I already figured that out!


----------



## jrpro130

Ok here is the progress for today

Got the front done minus tie rods, rear torn apart.

The G2 rear trailing arm setup is a little different. It has a huge rod that goes through both sides of the bike, that is what holds the trailing arms in. It was extremely tight BTW. 




























That is the rod i'm talking about










front done









































































It's not on the ground but I'm impressed with axle angle, I anticipate about 2" lower than where it is right now, but it's HUGE!


----------



## jrpro130

I ordered All Balls rear wheel bearings, should have known better than to try to re use them. 

I am going to have to replace my front ball joints in a few rides also, but I'll let them go for a while, thats super easy to replace.


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm officially JEALOUS :dot: ....I want to lift my gade soooo bad!


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> I'm officially JEALOUS :dot: ....I want to lift my gade soooo bad!


Ha jack ***. You gonna make the rzr jealous.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

DEF looking good, and yes i had some trouble with catvos when i installed one on my rzr but nothing to big of a deal i do love there lifts and hope to own another one day


----------



## RYAN.

Man that looks good


----------



## JPs300

Bike is looking killer! 



jrpro130 said:


> That's the thing...nothing is off more than 1/4" but for 4g I expect it to be absolutely perfect


100% agreed. - Does anyone really think that the frames and/or stock suspension pieces have so much variance factory that they have to grind and/or beat parts together when assembling them new at the factory????? NO. These aftermarket companies just aren't jigging their stuff up well enough and then even though we're paying a premium they leave it up to us to make their shizz fit right.

Now, when it comes to something like a bracket lift on an older/used machine I understand there is some variance there, as things have been loaded and stressed unknown times/directions over the years. BUT, when it comes to a fairly new machine, nothing is *that far off* from one bike to the next.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

JPs300 said:


> Bike is looking killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agreed. - Does anyone really think that the frames and/or stock suspension pieces have so much variance factory that they have to grind and/or beat parts together when assembling them new at the factory????? NO. These aftermarket companies just aren't jigging their stuff up well enough and then even though we're paying a premium they leave it up to us to make their shizz fit right.
> 
> Now, when it comes to something like a bracket lift on an older/used machine I understand there is some variance there, as things have been loaded and stressed unknown times/directions over the years. BUT, when it comes to a fairly new machine, nothing is *that far off* from one bike to the next.


That's what I was thinking. I'm thinking they don't build the jig strong enough, if repeated use causes them to move. Maybe I'm naive in my thinking, but if I paid 4G's for a lift, it should just bolt on.
Oh, and the front looks awesome, by the way. The yellow was a good choice! 

To the Batcave!


----------



## speedman

i see some blood on the arm there lol bike is being a pain i see!!


----------



## filthyredneck

speedman said:


> i see some blood on the arm there lol bike is being a pain i see!!


 Lol I didn't notice that till just now when I went back and looked again. I'm guessing busted knuckle....gotta love it when you get beat up by your work lol.


----------



## walker

well i've been to there shop . they dont weld there own lifts a welding shop east of monroe la does.. you go in there shop they got boxes and boxes of A arms. but i know on brutes not all frames are the same .. but for 4k yea i want it to go on like butter.. looking good by the way cant wait to see it finished up


----------



## jrpro130

Yup, I would expect better work for 4g. They have admitted int he past their jig gets a little off from the heat of welding, and they have to make new ones after x amount of lifts. I'm happy with how everything fits, I always do my 'own' fitting to lifts and all that. I like them to slide in, I hate having to pound stuff in.

YES I did slice my thumb pretty good, but it was on my trailer. Grinder whipped back on me with a flat disk when I was cutting off the platform. It was a pretty nasty cut and hasn't been healing good. About 4cm long and to the bone (it was a broken grinding disk). I was going to get stitches but said the hell with it. I just cleaned it and put paper towel and electrical tape on it. 

I'm a firefighter/paramedic for those that don't know, so this stuff doesn't bother me in the least

But anyway, I wear mechanics gloves most the time when I work on stuff because it softens the blows to your knuckles. I couldn't wear them with the paper towel/electrical tape bandage so after a while i pulled it off...needless to say I WHACKED it pretty good with the 3/8 long handle wrench I have and was bleeding all over. 



I had to order the rear wheel bearings, so when I get them, in the freezer they go and I'll heat up the trailing arm and press them in. Then do the same for the trailing arm bearings. I'm 50% done officially. Got the spacers in the shocks for the rear, axle c clips are on the new axles. Not much else to be done! Trailing arm is super easy. Going to replace the brake line on the right side (thats the only one that needs to be lengthened) sunday when i get some time


----------



## brutemike

Looking good so far but not sounding to good. So how many names have you called the bike - lift so far.lol I hate when stuff doesn't fit and its new.:beer:


----------



## jrpro130

Suprisingly I have stayed calm! I am just taking it slow not rushing and working on it in my spare time. I still have a lot of work to do on the trailer


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Finish it up and enter it in baddest bike poll.:rockn:


----------



## linkage

Looks good Ricky!


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks guys. Got my bearings in. I'm gonna try to press them in a few mins. They been in the freezer for about 24hrs


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

bike is looking sick!!


----------



## myst3ry

Looking freaking awesome.


----------



## bruteforce3

Wish I had a Gade.


----------



## filthyredneck

Hurry up and finish this dang bike! I'm eagerly awaiting to see it in action and your holding me up lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Alright, ALL done, just have to do an alignment.

The only real bad part was the shock tabs on the rears. I got them in, but they are not angled correctly. I didn't want to bend the tab because it will weaken it so much at the weld. I should have taken pics, but it's pretty off. I'm going to let CATVOS know about tht and ask whats up

Other than that, the muzzy did NOT fit very well at the headpipe, I made my own spacer so that it wouldn't leak. I just cut an exhaust adapter to about 3" long, then cut about 1" out of it and closed it up. It fit right over the stock exhaust and now it's not a hot dog down a hallway with the muzzy. Nice and tight!

I got 18.5" ground clearance!!!! A ton of rake, and suspension is pretty soft still

The bearings were a PITA to get in, but got er done. Froze them and that didn't even help. Had to sand down the powder coat a little on the inside




































































































Of course I'll clean her up and take some real good pics! It is extremely dirty from working on it

And BTW the red all over the rear is grease! I use the red wally world grease, and theres some on the front now from greasing everything


----------



## jrpro130

OK OK it's a hair under 18.5

BTW the front and rear track is dead even, all tires are straight, in the pics it looks way off thats just camera tricks. I double tripple checked.


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks dayum good bro!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

Looks great Ricky!


----------



## Bruteforce10

I think your gonna make me apply for a loan and go buy one.

Very very nice. Let us know how she runs with all them upgrades.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE


----------



## RYAN.

Man you gonna get so nasty on that thing lol


----------



## speedman

cant wait to ride dude!!


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks guys. 

I was already getting covered head to toe so nothing new! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Gonna wash her up and adjust tie rods. Go for a little break in ride and see if I want to take off the sway bar end links or not. 

The exhaust sounds sooooo amazing! I can't wait to get on it! And I'm gonna make a box for the digituner


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Josh82

Sick bike, i want one


----------



## JPs300

For note, the PC5 fits perfectly in the Pelican 1010. We usually use the 1010i made for holding a phone/mp3 player, then just removed the headphone cord and route the controller wiring through the hole & silicone it in place. - Having the extra headphone adapter cable around isn't bad as we tend to wear one out from time to time, and the rubber is molded to hold/support an mp3 player so it keeps the fuel controller from rattling around inside.

Don't remember which controller you went with but physical size is likely similar.


----------



## jrpro130

This one is very small. Muzzy digituner is what I have. I have to fit it under the front where my pod/snorkels are. I have a pelican 1010i so Im going to try to fit that. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## popokawidave

Just make sure you have a brute with you to pull that thing out when you get stuck. LOL. It looks REALLY GOOD!


----------



## brutemike

Looks really good man.:thumbup:


----------



## jrpro130

popokawidave said:


> Just make sure you have a brute with you to pull that thing out when you get stuck. LOL. It looks REALLY GOOD!


I'm ready to ride man! I need you guys to pull me out!!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## swampthing

Dude, that thing looks fantastic!! Hope to see some action vids.


----------



## jrpro130

I have a gopro so of course! 



Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

we both got gopros!! and i doubt he will get stuck now! looks like it will go through anything!


----------



## jrpro130

Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes: NICE


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks really good and its not excessively wide like I thought it would be....honestly doesnt look to be more than a couple inches wider than me with my 1.5" spacers and 31s.


----------



## JPs300

SEXY! 

Not much need in relocating the rad now........lol.


----------



## speedman

i wouldnt relocat the rad at all! looks clean with out it and bike is high enough not to need it now!!


----------



## fstang24

Super nice, you did a great job putting it together


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks guys! Yea no plans to relocate. Glad I didn't do it before!! 

Entered in baddest bike poll !!!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks great man. I still love that blue mega cab in the background.


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks! Now I gotta work on that. New tires and rims coming and re working the front lift


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Engi041

How's the toyhauler coming? I am about to do the same thing on my gooseneck lowboy. I already have a Capri slide-in and I've been wanting to do it but you gave me some motivation on it.


----------



## jrpro130

Just painted the goose part and the front 8ft. Took off the front wood. I finally ground it really well. 

Going to move the camper up on Friday. Finish re decking it and paint the whole thing. Them another day gonna grind off the rub rail and stake pockets. Grind smooth and weld on real stake pockets and the d rings. Ill post more pictures 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Some more pics :flames:

Vote for me for Baddest bike!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Dude, mad props! that bike is sick!!!!!


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks! Gonna finish my trailer this week and get er muddy


----------



## mmelton005

that thing is crazy!!! love it


----------



## popokawidave

Make sure you got some brutes with you for that maiden voyage just in case. Now that thing will really find the bottom of every hole. No frame out, just stuck. Seriously, did the exhAust make a big difference? sounded a little choked at Mudmuckers. Messing with you, totally jealous. Do it now before you get married, have kids, etc.


----------



## speedman

popokawidave said:


> Make sure you got some brutes with you for that maiden voyage just in case. Now that thing will really find the bottom of every hole. No frame out, just stuck. Seriously, did the exhAust make a big difference? sounded a little choked at Mudmuckers. Messing with you, totally jealous. Do it now before you get married, have kids, etc.


 


hahaha:17:


----------



## jrpro130

popokawidave said:


> Make sure you got some brutes with you for that maiden voyage just in case. Now that thing will really find the bottom of every hole. No frame out, just stuck. Seriously, did the exhAust make a big difference? sounded a little choked at Mudmuckers. Messing with you, totally jealous. Do it now before you get married, have kids, etc.


LMAO! :flames:


----------



## jrpro130

Well, put new wood on the front of the trailer and moved the camper up. Gotta do the rear wood now, grind off the rub rails and then weld on the stake pockets and d rings, then paint the whole thing.

Moved it up with ratchet straps and pvc. Jacking the camper up and reversing was no good, kept on shifting the camper.



















home made dually extensions























































I have about 8-9" under there...I don't really want to put anything there...but ideas? Spare tires are going under the trailer BTW


----------



## JPs300

Expanded metal to make a reasonable sized basket - be perfect place to tuck your wash down hose, a couple extension cords, an extra tie-down or two, etc.


----------



## jrpro130

Hmmm def something to think about!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

i agree with jp


----------



## jrpro130

I was also debating spare tires there again. I have a lot of storage on the sides of the camper. Hmmmm


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes

The sides would be great to put water tanks and tool boxes.


----------



## Mudforce

I like the hauler but you got any sound clips of the dual Muzzy? Bet it sounds killer!


----------



## jrpro130

Took the wood off the rear, flap disk'ed, and painted with oil based rustoleum. Came out like a brand new trailer! Now just going to put new wood on it and grind off rub rail, weld on d rings and stake pockets and paint the rest!


----------



## JPs300

Looking great Ricky! - Any idea when/where on y'alls next ride?


----------



## speedman

shhh dont ask em that lol as soon as the trailer is done thats for sure.


----------



## JPs300

lol - TGW is coming up @ RYC next month so I'm sure we'll hit that. Need to check what's on the calender after that @ DGMC and give them a shot.


----------



## speedman

yeah im down to give them a shot, im trying to make it to ryc, im looking for a truck first -__-


----------



## jrpro130

We are trying to make it to ryc depending on schedules 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## walker

what did you decide to use for water storage .i know you said but i forgot and to lazy to look threw the whole thread..lol.. lookin good so far


----------



## speedman

i think 2 46 gallons if im correct, and this thread went from a renegade build to a trailer build lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Both are turning out very good too. The Gade is SICK!!! and the trailer is shaping up nicely. It's giving me some ideas about a goose neck trailer I have. hmmm...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

but the trailer ties into the gade cause he needs a hauler LOL i reckon?


----------



## jrpro130

walker said:


> what did you decide to use for water storage .i know you said but i forgot and to lazy to look threw the whole thread..lol.. lookin good so far


Still haven't bought anything but I'm wanting to do 2 46 gal tanks under the trailer and put a outside shower on the camper. Shouldn't be too hard. Just going to use the setup I have been using for now tho. 150 gal tank and ez tankless hot water heater with garden hose! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## popokawidave

I got a 27gal rectangular tank you can HAVE. Remember there's no better nation than a DONATION.


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks! Love donations!!! Ill take u up on that!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## RYAN.

I agree I would try to find some tanks to fit under the sides of the camper or some custom diamond plate storage box


----------



## jrpro130

Not a bad idea, I was going to use the sides for storage of gas tanks (I usually have to take 6) and on the other side for my pop up, chairs, and shower tent, battery etc. 

I put all the wood on the trailer, just going to weld my stake pockets on, the D rings came out pretty good. Little undercut and burned the edges, but good penetration and at the end of the day thats all that matters!


----------



## speedman

Looking good brother!!


----------



## jrpro130

Went out for a ride today, place was horrible,sooooo bumpy and no water, bunch of sport bikes. Typical miami place...lol

I had a really loud clunking for the first ride, I *thought* it was my sway bar end links, so I took them off...GONE. It was really strange but I guess just binding up! I have to pull the whole sway bar tommorow. Got a lot of cleaning to do. I only took 3 pics, the place was so horrible there wasn't even anything worth taking pics.



















I'm going to do more work to it wednesday, grind all the welds flat from taking off the rub rail/makeshift pockets, then prep and weld the new stake pockets on. Then paint, wire up the camper, and paint/new DOT tape


----------



## popokawidave

I can hook you up with the tape. Probably some 4" LED brake lights too. I got access to stuff like that. If you want to put marker lights on the side rail I have those too. Sometimes being a heavy truck mechanic is a good thing.


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks Dave ill pm you


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

rig looks sick. i cant wait till brute goes so i can buy my truck and gade lol


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks, Just gotta do a little more and she's done! I need to figure out water still (based on prices of water tanks) and spare tire storage.


----------



## speedman

nice man, looks like even if i would of kept the brute you have space for it on there lol!!! but now its gone  lol


----------



## jrpro130

Plenty of room


----------



## chevyon52

bad *** bike


----------



## CumminsPower24

Lookin good Ricky, i would love to do something like that, job well done. its nice to see someone not cut any corners and do it right the first time..


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks!

Well I put on stake pockets. Welded some mounts for circular led clearance side lights. And just gotta wire it up now. It's comin along!!! 

The stake pocket weld 6013 3/32" on 105a one pass. The stake pockets are 3/16" steel. 





























Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

I don't know if you're a member on Pirate4x4.com or not, but these two threads are worth a look pertaining to your trailer setup. You definitely have a nice setup man.
Its all about the little things: Trailer edition - Pirate4x4.Com : 4x4 and Off-Road Forum

Lets see your Trailers with campers: Homemade - Pirate4x4.Com : 4x4 and Off-Road Forum


----------



## jrpro130

I sure am! I just lurk there, posted a thread on this trailer but no one said anything


----------



## walker

got to be careful on pirate 4x4 they are a bunch of ruthless sob's ...but lookin good


----------



## Ole Nasty

Yeah I'm just a lurker there too. I frequently go "muddin" and that is very frowned upon by all the stuck up, rock crawler, internet tough guys over there on Pirate.


----------



## jrpro130

same reason i lurk LMAO


----------



## JPs300

Ole Nasty said:


> Yeah I'm just a lurker there too. I frequently go "muddin" and that is very frowned upon by all the stuck up, rock crawler, internet tough guys over there on Pirate.


Places like that are why I have JP in my screen name. - that way they know who I am when I **** in their cherrios...........:flames:


----------



## jrpro130

Hahaha for real. Well I got an eye opener the other day. This trailer is not legal in the least but as far as lights go. Ill take some pics but me and a dot inspector went over the whole thing an the plans I have for it. I happened to run into him in Home Depot. Friend of a friend.

I pulled up the laws from the NHTSA website and I'm pretty off. 

Basically you have to have a bunch of lights that I don't. And I took off my emergency brake lock up which is a no no. 

So I ordered two outer brake/running/clearance/reflex lights for the rear and a nice housing to weld on. My lights now are in the middle of the trailer. License plate has to be on left side lit up so I'm gonna put it where it needs to be

Trailers over 80" have to have the 3 light bar in middle of rear. So I got that. 

Gotta have reflective tape on rear. Got that too. 

I have clearance lights on trailer at an angle on front. Middle. And rear. So I'm good there. 

The camper actually makes up for the other clearance lights I need

And I have to fix my brakes ad emergency controller. So I got all that.

Glad I ran into him I got it all straightened out. I didn't know **** about the laws before. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

haha who knows what would have happened if you ran into the WRONG person (aka cops) ....


----------



## jrpro130

For those interested http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/standards/conspicuity/trlrpstr.html


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## THE CRAZE

Dang,wish I could weld like you!


----------



## jrpro130

THE CRAZE said:


> Dang,wish I could weld like you!


You kiddin!?? I SUCK! I barely passed the test.

Everyone I know that welds, welds a hell of a lot better than me!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

but u still can lay down a bead better than some people (like me) lol ....one day i plan on have a camper/trailer setup but first i have to get the rig to be able to tow it lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea gotta have enough truck!


----------



## jrpro130

Getting there!!!

Got the d rings/stake pockets welded on, DOT tape, got the lights wired up (just have to put the new ones on and make it legal LMAO)

Now all I have to do is adjust/change the brakes I think they just need to be adjusted. And change the wheel bearings. 

After that it's just wiring up the second battery and wire up the batteries to the 7 pin (which I'm still unsure about...) and then figure out water tank situation and also if I'm going to use my outdoor shower I have or if I'm going to cut an outdoor shower into the camper which I think I'm going that route.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

1. it looks really good! and 2. i would go the route of cutting an outdoor shower, may be time consuming but it will be/look better IMO


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm Leaning that way. It's much easier to use and that way I can have the on board water heater. Works out great! 

Still debating if I want the batteries to charge off the truck or if I want them disconnected. I'm thinking disconnected but I may change my mind. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Looks great!

I have a 4x4' shower basin standing on a 1' high 2x4 frame. 8' tall 1/2" galvanized pipe in one rear corner with a 1/4 turn valve in the middle(so you can shut it off while soaping up & not waste water) feeds the shower head, then one 8' section of counduit in the other rear corner & one in one front corner. Two short sections connect at the tops, then two short sections with a 90* curved section of conduit wraps from the back corner around the open front corner to the oppsite front post so the curtain can slide around. I have a motorhome pressure pump mounted under the basin with a 30' feed hose to hook to a big portable tank & 25' of extension cord with gator clips to hook it up to a battery. - With having the motorhome I mostly just use it to rinse off from time to time during the day, thus I don't usually take it to RYC because of the facilites there, but after the issues with the buggy wash the last couple times we were out there I will probably bring it this time. 

For your charging/batteries, you could run a relay & toggle switch in the truck to give you the option of back charging them but also ensuring they won't drain your truck batteries. Just be sure and feed it with at least a 12g wire.


----------



## jrpro130

Thats a nice setup! I have an on board battery charger/inverter so I'm thinking about not hooking up to the truck.

I have been just doing a outdoor tankless propane water heater with a hose attached, then into a tent shower. Works great! I just want it to be easier/less setup.

I like the idea of pulling into camp, plug in the generator and open the door. Trying to make it as simple as possible!

Still looking for either 2 honda eu2000i or one 3000is. Can't find a good deal though. I want a quiet gas effecient gen.


----------



## JPs300

Used RV take-out Onans can be found pretty reasonably as well.


----------



## jrpro130

I was looking in to them. I have worked on a few and installed a new one last month for someone, my only concern with the on board gen is fuel tank/fill area and wiring, also theft. 

If I find one cheap enough I'm jumping on it, just seems like a big huge project. I just replaced a fuel pump on one a while ago and it isn't too complicated to build a frame for it and a fuel tank, just the fuel fill I have no ideas there. And the tank can be $$$ 

As far as fuel economy I'm kinda guessing there too, I use about 4 gal a night with my 5500 briggs. The 3000is is rated for 3.2 gal for 20hrs IIRC which is amazing. I run a light load only a 13500 ac unit, everything else is 12v or gas


----------



## JPs300

My 5k onan burns about 6 gallons in around 10hrs carrying two large a/c's, a couple fans, misc lights, and about 20 phone chargers(lol). - You can pickup a marine 12 gallon tank pretty reasonably, plus you'll likely already be packing some loose 5's for keeping the bikes full through the weekend. Can easily carry one more. 

Both could pretty easily be mounted up underneath your trailer. - A marine fuel tank can be had with a hose type connection for a remote filler kneck, then just a marine filler kneck that bolts though the deck where ever's handy for ya. 



I'm working on a trade deal for after this coming RYC to trade my 24' enclosed for a 30'. If that goes through then I can finally mount my 7k in the trailer and have either genny to choose from as needed.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

JPs300 said:


> I'm working on a trade deal for after this coming RYC to trade my 24' enclosed for a 30'. If that goes through then I can finally mount my 7k in the trailer and have either genny to choose from as needed.


Lucky! Lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm gonna keep lookin for a good deal! I want it to be easy and cheap! Of course. 

The name of the game with this build is simple and reliable. The next big thing I'm gonna do is water tanks. Might throw a 100gal under there. 121 gal should be enough along with putting in my outdoor shower


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie

How do you like the muzzy slip on and the digituner? Was thinking of going the same route but debated on the full system.


----------



## JPs300

dookie said:


> How do you like the muzzy slip on and the digituner? Was thinking of going the same route but debated on the full system.


 
I think he did the full system, not just the slip-on.


----------



## jrpro130

I got slip on. No hp increase for full system reported!

I absolutely love it. Digituner is great. No hiccups or issues. Easy to install. I put it in a 1020i pelican case and under the pod between my snorkels and the dash


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie

You did get both of those from vfj? Ive seen some post of 9 hp on the full system but havent seen any dyno sheets. I just want something dependable and wont ruin my wheeler in the long run.


----------



## jrpro130

The diff between full and slip on I was told 1-2hp and its up top. Mine is a mud machine so idc about that. Yes I always try to go through vfj it got to my house in 2 days!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## dookie

Well ive done some looking around and cant really find the answer i need. But ive have been told both ways of the fuel controller for a slip on. Some say you need it and some say the factory box with compensate?


----------



## jrpro130

Mine spit and sputtered a little down low and up top without the controller. You could always try it without and then buy one if you need it. I'm snorkeled so it may be a difference, and every bike is different


----------

